# Tail lift to carry small car ?



## 103394 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi, I'm interested in whether its possible to fit a tail lift to a S700 Hymer?

I'd like to take a small car with us when travelling and I'd rather not tow it so i thought about fitting a tail lift.

The plan being to carry the small car on the tail lift and avoiding all the potential problems involved with towing.

Has any one got experience/advice in this department ?

Thanks

Bart


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Bart
You might get away with something very light like a Qpod. Also depends on the 60 percent overhang limit plus strength of the chassis of course 8O 

Mark


----------



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

I think with the weight of the tail lift plus a small car that you would overload the rear axle and probably be overweight for the whole vehicle also.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo No No No No, dont forget the lift will be Half a Ton on its own 8O 
Geo


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bart

It rather depends on what you call a tail-lift.
The correct designation of a tail-lift is a device for loading goods or persons onto the rear of a goods vehicle and anre totally unsuitable for carrying goods whilst the vehicle is in motion, apart from the weight issues already mentioned.

Perhaps you really mean a spectacle lift, such as used for vehicle recovery where only the front two wheels are suspended?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I don't think this is practical in any shape or form. Payload, overhang, axle loadings, all will present problems.

Andrew


----------



## 103394 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice
And Yes, I've binned this idea and faced up to the realisation I'll have to tow


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi.
In reality youd be towing anyway!! 
The other solution is to buy a toyhauler RV with a garage in the back and drive your small car up the ramp and park it!!

A bit extreme yes but it will do what you want!!!

Dazzer


----------

